# cutting corrugated pvc sheet



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2015)

Any good ideas how to cut the bl00dy stuff? I've got to trim a roof back so it doesn't overhang the guttering. According to the blurb it is easily cut with normal diy tools, but even the finest jigsaw blade (for plastic) is shattering pieces off it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2015)

I've just read that a 0.8mm disc on an angle grinder works well - anybody done this?


----------



## n0legs (6 Sep 2015)

A mate of mine would boil the kettle and pour it on the sheet first, then go at it with his finest hand saw.
One of those Bahco toolbox saws seemed to be the chosen tool.


----------



## No skills (6 Sep 2015)

Phil

Grinder with a thin steel cutting disk will do fine, usual safety precautions - the odd bit of hot plastic burr will be flying.

Use a length of 2x2 or bit of angle iron as a guide if your not a regular user.

A continuous edged diamond disk will also do the job, not a segmented one! 

Fwiw


----------



## porker (6 Sep 2015)

I cut some the other day using a 1mm thick disk in a 115mm angle grinder to replace a roof panel a tree surgeon had helpfully felled a tree into!. Be careful of the edge of this stuff as it can be sharp. Much easier than using a saw IMO.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2015)

I think my main problem is that it is not ideally supported as it's already in situ - as the roof runs in width and height, I thought it probably easier to fix first and then put a line across it. Being 50% deficient in the lower limb department, I'm relying on swmbo - but as she is far more at home with a keyboard or a pair of knitting needles than an angle grinder I might ask my neighbour (a builder). :lol:


----------



## Myfordman (6 Sep 2015)

A sheet saw should work. A cross between a hacksaw and a hand saw. Use the finest tooth hacksaw blade with it that you can get eg 32 tpi or similar.


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Sep 2015)

+1 for angle grinder, I used a standard disc, always a climb cut with sheet material, then a bit of a bur to clean up on the sheet afterwards. This will be a bit brittle and crumbly and can be removed between thumb and finger.


----------



## finneyb (7 Sep 2015)

If its the thin stuff I've just got from Wickes (on offer) - I intend to use a sharp Stanley knife, before it is in place . The problem I see with a grinder is the heat generated will melt the plastic and clog the disk.

Brian


----------



## Distinterior (7 Sep 2015)

Another vote for a Diamond disc in the angle grinder.

It doesn't generate anywhere near as much heat as a normal angle grinder disc, but the dust that comes off it whilst cutting is really fine so ensure you wear a mask, even though you are cutting outside.


----------



## SammyQ (8 Sep 2015)

I used one of those little oscillating sander/saw combos; the blade rapidly flicks back'n'forth over a few degrees very rapidly. Mine is a second-hand "Worx" clone of summat better and more expensive, but begorragh it does the job! I use the three-quarter circle blade and find placing as much of the blade in contact with a 'trough' on the corrugation, until you cut though entirely along the marked line, followed by a gentle push 'uphill to the 'crest' works.

Sam


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Sep 2015)

Thanks everyone so far. It looks like the diamond disc option, as I already have one. I'll report back.


----------



## finneyb (9 Sep 2015)

Phil,

I've found tinsmith snips work well, you need someone to gently separate the two side, vertically, so that you can get the snips in. But I am working on the ground before installation.

Brian


----------



## blackrodd (9 Sep 2015)

phil.p":25r5knd9 said:


> Thanks everyone so far. It looks like the diamond disc option, as I already have one. I'll report back.



Still awaiting you're report on the diamond disc versus plastic sheeting situation,
Please let me know, how you or was it MrsP got on trimming the ends, yesterday!
Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Sep 2015)

It'll be this weekend, now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Sep 2015)

Diamond discs are the way to go. All done (by swmbo), no problem at all.


----------



## blackrodd (27 Sep 2015)

That's good news! did any of the the bits, melted kerf, fly about at all?
Avery nice day for it too!  
Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Sep 2015)

No, just dust. The edge didn't melt.


----------

